# French Bulldog Breeders in California



## RandomGameR (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm trying to find the right breeder for me. I'm looking at bringing a French Bulldog puppy into my family, but having never adopted or bought a pet dog before I'm kind of nervous about making the wrong decisions based off of excitement or impatience.

Does anyone here have a breeder that they recommend in California or nearby? I'd preferably like to be able to visit them, so the closer to San Francisco the better.

I also contacted the breeder at http://www.bluefrenchbulldogs.com/index.html. She seemed really nice but I'm not sure if her practices are on the up and up. Is requiring a deposit before choosing a puppy common? Are breeders who advertise Blue French Bulldogs considered to be bad breeders?

I was also concerned by the picture on this page: http://www.bluefrenchbulldogs.com/6.html. The doggy looks cute but the rounded head like that looks like it could be hydrocephalic? I don't know enough about what hydrocephalic dogs look like, nor is she selling that dog, but the head looks similar to what another breeder's website pointed out as hydrocephalic. Am I being paranoid?

Has anyone dealt with Kissabullz before? What are your thoughts on breeders who breed blue french bulldogs?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> Is requiring a deposit before choosing a puppy common?


Yup. Very common

I'd look elsewhere for a dog, personally. Looks to me like they mostly breed for color. If somebody else knows different, do tell, but on first glance, I wouldn't purchase from them.

I'd recommend checking out the national breed club for Frenchies.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Kissabullz only has one dog they show and do health checks on, wierd. and I would second looking elsewhere


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Keechak said:


> Kissabullz only has one dog they show and do health checks on, wierd. and I would second looking elsewhere


That was confusing to me, as well. He's proudly displayed on their opening site, but the rest have nothing except whether or not they're blue carriers and what colors they are. I'd likely look for someone else, too. 

Is it Meggles that shows her Frenchie? Maybe she knows where to look.


----------



## RandomGameR (Nov 28, 2010)

Thank you for the advice so far. We've also contacted a couple of more reputable seeming breeders but they have either not answered phone calls or not responded back to e-mails yet.

Our search continues, I suppose, unless someone chimes in with some positive Kissabullz experiences.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

RandomGameR said:


> Thank you for the advice so far. We've also contacted a couple of more reputable seeming breeders but they have either not answered phone calls or not responded back to e-mails yet.
> 
> Our search continues, I suppose, unless someone chimes in with some positive Kissabullz experiences.


Like Xeph suggested, contact the national breed club and they should have breeders for you to contact. I've contacted the breed clubs for friends looking for dogs and each time I received great help. 
Don't just go on positive experience alone, though. That lady could be very friendly and sell you a dog no problem, but she doesn't necessarily look like the best breeder to me. You could ask her why she only titles and tests that one dog, and what has been done for the other dogs and see what response you get.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

A couple more to check out in California

Amanda Ashley, Allusion French Bulldogs, Perm. Reg'd.
Southern California, 951-677-4062, [email protected]

http://www.allusiondogs.com/



Luca Carbone, Jaguar Kennels 
Sanger, 559-291-0175 

John and Jacquie Duran, VonDuran Frenchies 
Santa Rosa, [email protected] 
http://www.vonduranfrenchies.com/ 



Cindy Grant, Prefere French Bulldogs

San Francisco Bay Area, [email protected]

www.preferefrenchbulldogs.com

Connie Hughes, Mon Petit Chou 
Newport Beach, [email protected] 

Linda and Eric Jacobs, Magic Time Frenchies 
Burbank, 818-955-8172 or 818-557-0566 

Michelle Jones, Mt. Bliss French Bulldogs 
San Gabriel Valley, 626-359-5652, [email protected] 

Derek Kowata & Allen Weinberg, Hollywood French Bulldogs 
Southern California, [email protected] 
http://www.hollywoodfrenchbulldogs.com/ 

Linda Maugeri, BayHill French Bulldogs 
Los Angeles area, [email protected] 
http://www.geocities.com/lindamaugeri 

Jane Norris, Fulla Bull French Bulldogs 
San Francisco/Santa Rosa, 707-823-5320, [email protected] 

Ron & Edie Parker 
Cameron Park, 530-913-0577, [email protected]

Maisonette de La Reine 
Southern California, [email protected] 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sqo5j2eHjSU

Colette Seror-Secher, Lefox 
Mendecino, 707-984-8137 or 707-984-8167, [email protected] 

Carol Shenk 
Newberry Springs [email protected] 

Richard Winser, D'Amour French Bulldogs 
Bay Area, [email protected]


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Like Xeph suggested, contact the national breed club and they should have breeders for you to contact. I've contacted the breed clubs for friends looking for dogs and each time I received great help.
> Don't just go on positive experience alone, though. That lady could be very friendly and sell you a dog no problem, but she doesn't necessarily look like the best breeder to me. *You could ask her why she only titles and tests that one dog,* and what has been done for the other dogs and see what response you get.


The breeder doesn't even really own the dog, she co-owns it. And the owner with which the dog lives is the one doing all the showing and health testing.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Keechak said:


> The breeder doesn't even really own the dog, she co-owns it. And the owner with which the dog lives is the one doing all the showing and health testing.


That is so strange to me. I do wonder what her explanation is.


----------



## spanielorbust (Jan 3, 2009)

I see this ALL the time with LOTS of breeders in Cavaliers and a few other small breeds . . . . they are often using the shown stud to 'justify' their breeding program, which is predominantly for the pet market - for those that would judge badly of them for doing so. Sometimes they are as well breeding for show too, but in numbers that are harder to justify for those that want to see small breeding programs. So many sources now instruct those looking for a pet to 'go to a show (or titling) breeder' . . . having a shown stud helps tick that box for those that are following a list.

SOB


----------



## meggels (Mar 8, 2010)

I would pass. Chocolate & blue are not "true" frenchie colors. and like others have said, it seems like all they really care about is "color". There's a lot of debate, esp surrounding the blues, and a lot of the times the things said about people that knowingly breed those colors are not positive ones.

I live with my mentor, who has been breeding & showing frenchies for ten years. She's very very very honest. She knows of a few breeders in CA I believe (we are located in PA). I can ask her for any recommendations tomorrow morning. 

As for the head, from what I understand, you can't judge too much until they are a year or more because the head changes so much. It transforms a lot throughout puppyhood. 

Just for reference, my guy Murph as a puppy. He has a small looking head here, IMO.


















Murph nowadays. He's all head. ALL head lol.



















That puppy you posted, nothing screams 'Oh man, what's wrong with it's head" but I am by no means an expert lol.


----------



## RandomGameR (Nov 28, 2010)

Wow, thank you all for the responses so far!

Inga, thank you for the list. I'm going to contact the people therein and see if any of them are right for us.

spanielorbust, that does sound to be a likely description of what is happening here, I suppose. It seemed odd to me that she has three litters of puppies right now as well and that she wasn't interested in showing her dogs.

meggels, thank you so much. I'd love to hear your mentors' recommendations. I'm also glad that the puppy's head isn't cause for alarm. I suppose my uncertainty about her was likely causing a little bit of extra fears to manifest. I want a healthy and happy puppy, of course.

Might I also say that Murph there is absolutely adorable. I can only hope that my future puppy ends up being so cute!


----------



## meggels (Mar 8, 2010)

OP- I've sent you a private message with the website of someone in Modesto that my mentor recommended.


----------

